# Bay Hippie Outfitters 4/20 meat haul !!



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Captain josh and myself had scott bullochs crew and filled the table up with trout redfish and flounder ! Captain Jon Logan had David Landress and they had a limit of redfish and a few bonus trout and flounder ! The summer is right around the corner so give us a call to secure your dates ! 

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

